# Aluminum catapult



## Jelly Legs (Nov 30, 2016)

I like the Hathcock Target Sniper Slingshot but woulld like it made od metal. is anyone making them? I know the old style is made by milbro but woulld like the newer shape like on the Predator web page. Amy help would be useful


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There is not an aluminum version available yet .


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

If only there were a metal caster around. :naughty:

I have a very poor casting I made of the Hathcock I received from Bill himself at the MidWest tourney. :bowdown:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

My bad, just some elbow grease to clean it up and you will have your metal catty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jelly Legs (Nov 30, 2016)

Toolshed said:


> If only there were a metal caster around. :naughty:
> 
> I have a very poor casting I made of the Hathcock I received from Bill himself at the MidWest tourney. :bowdown:
> 
> ...


So will be making them in aluminium himself? I am in the UK so would rather have one from a UK caster, but one made by Bill would be excellent


----------

